# Guided duck hunts



## CraneOutfitters (Oct 8, 2021)

Texas Teal was a Blast. We finished out right at 1300 rice rockets with an average of a little over 4 birds a person. We appreciate everybody that came out and shared a blind with us. We’re already in full swing getting things ready for that November 6th opener. Don’t hesitate to reach out if you’re wanting to hop in the blind and shoot some birds. 
Call 979-864-9686
Ducks- $200
Goose/Crane- $250


----------

